# Long-term D Helped By Diet



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

NOTE: This is a continuation of the the discussion started under the thread:"Long-term D Suddenly Changes To C".The mild constipation was a result of going on the diet, and even it was preferable to the chronic diarrhea that I had for 2 years running (pun intended!).Since I no longer have the constipation, I am posting under a new thread.Today I don't feel very well, still feeling the effects of the Quaker Oat Squares from breakfast yesterday.The whole wheat ingredient in them really gave my gut a jolt, eaten first thing in the morning.I really wish that I had checked the ingredients more carefully; I usually don't mess up like this!I am okay with Crispix, which is rice and corn cereal, or my usual old-fashioned oatmeal.Both of these are now eaten with soy milk.Heather suggests Rice Chex or Corn Chex, but I couldn't find them and the Crispix seems to be okay for me.I think I will try toasted French bread or a little bowl of Crispix to start today.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I am sorry you are having a tough time, we just can't win ! Take Care{{{Hugs}}}Em


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,Yep, it sure get discouraging at times.







Thank you for the support; it's appreciated.







I am feeling a little better tonight, and I hope that tomorrow will be a good day!







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## calid (Aug 4, 2003)

Isn't it so sad that some small infraction can cause us to have problems? It's hard to remember when I could eat anything and not be bothered! Thank goodness for Heather's books!


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

calidYep, it doesn't take much to offend my stomach!







Heather's books have been the only thing that worked for me in this on-going struggle.Even then, my attitude is one of guarded optimism.I can see how the diet works, and I understand why it works.I know that it will be a challenge to learn this new way of eating.Today is a new day, and I hope things go better.I am thinking of how to cook a clam chowder with no dairy and limited fat.I think Heather has a recipe for it, but if I make chowder I will probably just adapt my own recipe.Part of this learning experience will be that I learn how to live with the diet, still far less restrictive than living with constant D!Thanks for your reply.







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

The one key thing in Heather's diet that works so well for me is the soluble fiber in the morning and at evening meal. I've felt tons better since I started that! And, of course, no dairy!


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Gret,Thanks for your reply.I have been discouraged these last few days, and feeling ill.It helps to be able to come to this BB and get encouragement from others who have dealt with the same problems.I think that dairy will continue to be a real no-no







for me.I also suspect that red meat is permanantly out, since it seems to me that I just don't digest it well.As for eggs and fats, the same seems to be true.I have been avoiding caffeine, cola and chocolate for a long while now, and I seldom drink pop.I miss pizza!







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## ally a (Sep 3, 2001)

Hi Lexi,I can sympathise with the real tough time you are having.I really pray you find so relief soon.We are both thinking about you,loveAlly and Gail


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Lexi, I miss pizza too! We used to order every Friday night. Last week I took a digetive aid and had one piece and did ok. I steer clear of all dairy, but maybe occasionally it's ok if not in large doses. Hang in there.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiI am sorry that you are still having a tough time, I cant eat any of that stuff too, I miss Pizza too among other things ! I find its silly things that you fancy and just cant have or if youve have a bad day a glass of wine would be nice, "Oh no I cant have it can I "







as for cream and dairy that just kills me !We all do understand here cos we all are going through it ourselves. {{{Hugs}}}Em


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

ally, em, Gret,I appreciate the support.No-one understands like you lot at this bulletin board!







When things are bad, I can revert to my diet of porridge for breakfast and a vegetable soup with barley for supper.I eat the porridge with soy milk and brown sugar, and I eat white bread with the soup.This is "comfort food" for me, because my Scottish Mum fed us porridge every morning in the winter when we were kids. The soup is sort of a Scotch broth minus the mutton!I am still trying Heather's diet, and this food fits in well. I had discovered that I could tolerate this food before I found Heather's books.Today I will eat very carefully, because I am going to try to go out late this afternoon for a meeting and social function.I will eat some white bread first, and avoid the food and drinks at the function.I will have a home-made soup waiting for me at home in my crock pot, so that will be incentive to avoid the food at the function.I know where all the washrooms are at this place, too.I haven't been going out in the evening at all because this is usually the time for the nightly battle to get some food to stay in my stomach.If anything stays for 1 hour, I consider it to be a success.Thanks again to all who responded.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

{{{{Hugs}}}}I do understand at the moment because of the pills I am having to take after my fall (Painkillers/Anti-infamm) tum isnt liking it ! I am running every half an hour or so at the moment no matter what I eat. Shame we dont have internet in the bathroom then we could chat ! LOLTake Care HoneyEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Em,Good news: I made it to my function and back without any problems!







This is only the 2nd time in a year that I have been out in the evening.Stomach is acting up now, but that's okay, I'm home.I know how you feel with your tummy acting up.Often I run to the washroom 15-20 times a day, and sometimes it goes on through the night too.Still, it helps a lot to have the support of good people.Thanks again for your support!







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

LexiI am so pleased you made it.







I am sorry it is acting up now for you though. Hope it eases soon for you.Take CareEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

November 6,Yesterday was a very good one.I got OUT early in the day with a friend who has a car.We went on an excursion to the part of my city which is sort of hippie, granola-belt to search for meat alternatives.The Safeway there was wonderful and had a HUGE section of soy-based products.There is also a health food store around the corner that I checked out.Couldn't find soy-based "sour cream" and soy-based "cream cheese", but the health food store said they would look into it.I found some interesting food at the Safeway to buy.Went home and actually had sandwiches!Some sort of soy-based "mock chicken" product.Not bad at all!For supper I had store-bought sushi with wasabi mustard (HOT) and Japanese soy sauce. YUMMY!I thought the sushi would be okay because it is mostly rice and a bit of fish.I had caffeine-free green tea with the sushi, and I felt quite pleased.Well, I am pleased to say that I had no trouble at all with this food, and I still feel good today!







I am trying to look at this diet as being a new adventure, so that I don't feel deprived.I may even work out a pizza-substitute yet!An onion focaccia with sliced mushrooms and soy-based mozzarella on top, run under the broiler a bit?Also, I am working on an idea for a "meatless" meatloaf made with TVP.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

So glad to hear that things are good for you today, hope it continues.







Let me know how you get on with the soy base products as I'd be interested. I am mostly vegetarian now as tum doesnt seem to react as much.Take CareEmx


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Has anyone found a decent substitute for cheese? I tried the rice cheese - YUCK! I couldn't finish one bite. And I'm not a picky person!Lexi, is porridge like oatmeal? Just the name sounds yummy!


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Gret,Porridge is what my Mum called oatmeal.I buy the cheap stuff that comes in big bags, not the instant stuff.I like it made up really thick, and I eat it with brown sugar and soy milk.It seems to be the best thing for me in the morning.As for cheese: I've just bought a batch of cheese-type products made out of soy. I have process "Cheese" slices, "cheddar" and also "mozzarella".I am hoping to create a pizza-type product!







I'll be sure to post about how the soy-based "cheese" products are.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I have had the "Mozzerella" and it is nice. I use it on homemade bread pizza when I am feeling deprived !


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

November 10Today I tried an omelet made with egg whites only in a Pam-sprayed teflon pan.I wasn't impressed; it looked weird and smelled peculiar, almost chemical-like.I had a small bit of real cheddar left so I put it in the omelet, so as not to waste it. Not a good idea! I am paying for it now.







The egg whites are pasteurized and come in a little carton, so I think I will freeze the rest for a baking experiment.I am looking forward to my non-dairy pizza experiment. I have now acquired a small amount of soy "pepperoni" for the project.I think I will make my own crust with yeast, etc. and make a mushroom pizza and a pepperoni pizza.Dinner today will be bland, due to my "real cheddar indulgance".I'm thinking a plain chicken breast, pan-broiled in a teflon pan, plain steamed white rice, and some sort of well-cooked veg.Applesauce for dessert later.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Lexi,Watch out for that cheese! I LOVE cheese, just don't allow it into my mouth anymore!Your menu sounds scrumptious! Do you only cook for yourself? I find with my family, it's very difficult to cook for them and me too. They are not picky and eat what I fix, but they like all our old favorites. (With lots of cheese, cream, etc.) Sometimes I'll fix them something when I'm not going to be here and I'll eat "my food". But I don't want to spend time cooking for me and them!


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Gret,Yep, these days I cook for myself most of the time, unless I have a dinner guest.A lot of what I plan now is from when I was a vegetarian, and at that time I cooked for a small family.Many vegetarian dishes are acceptable to meat-eaters, if you present it as special.For instance, when my son was small I overheard him telling a friend that ratatouille was "just like chunky spaghetti sauce, but you don't have to eat the spaghetti with it."I used to do a meatless chili, cornbread cooked in a cast iron frying pan in the oven and a big mixed salad for company. Nobody seemed to miss the meat.Turkish givetch works well with pita bread, and people can add a little shredded cheese on top if they like.Shawarma, or falafel in a pita is another vegetarian-type dish that goes over well.You could do a low-fat version of refried beans in a taco shell, etc.Basically I would cook vegetarian but provide extras like special breads or a shredded cheese topping for those who liked cheese.I have never had a problem with low iron in my blood, so I guess I have managed okay during times when I ate no meat at all.I hope that I can adapt to no dairy, no eggs and no meat except skinless chicken breasts and fish.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

LexiI hope your cheesy tum has eased for you.  I am not on BB as much at mo cos suffering with Migraines and screen makes it worse. I hope, however all is well at your end.Take CareLoveEmx


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,Thank you for your kind words.







I have been doing fairly well the last couple of days.Yesterday, I ate first and then went out to do grocery shopping without feeling particularly anxious.For the last 2 years, If I HAD to go somehwere I would leave the house without eating at all.Grocery shopping has become radically changed since I have been trying Heather's diet.I am sorry that you have been suffering with horrible headaches.I do hope that your brain scan goes well for you, and that there is no organic cause for the headaches. I hope you feel better soon, em.







Sending good wishes . . . from Lexi


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Sometimes I still don't eat if I have to leave really early, but it sure is better. I swear I spent more time in the restroom at the grocery store than I did the aisles! My axiety about leaving the house has eased so very much.Feeling better, everyone? I really think Heather's suggestions have helped me too. I keep turning corners, and eventually I hope to arrive at a place without worry of IBS!


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiThank you for your kind words  I am so glad to hear you are feeling alittle better. You went shopping after eating, you were very brave. I am so glad it was ok for you. I normally go first thing before I have eaten anything and only where I know there's a loo !Hope you continue to feel well and have no problems.Take CareLoveEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,It was the same for me for the last 2 years.I avoided going anywhere unless it was first thing in the morning, and I still plotted out where the washrooms were ahead of time.Only recently have I been able to try a few brief forays out, after eating.It is only because of Heather's diet that my stomach is stable enough to try this.Take care, em







. . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Gret,I thought I would pass along some recipes that were well-received by non-vegetarians.Ratatouille1 large onion1 green pepper1 large eggplant2 medium zucchini2 tomatoes, chopped (OR 3 T.tomato paste and 3 T. water)1/4 cup olive oil1 teaspoon salt1/8 teaspoon pepper1/2 teaspoon basil1/2 teaspoon oregano1/2 clove fresh garlic, mincedDice eggplant into 1" cubes and slice zucchini into 1/4" rounds.Chop onion coarsely and cut green pepper into squares.Use a heavy-bottomed saucepan with a lid.(I use a Dutch oven.)Saute' the onion, garlic, and green pepper until they are soft; stir in eggplant and zucchini and saute' a few minutes more.Add tomatoes and seasonings.Cover and simmer for about 30 minutes until all the vegetables are well cooked.Uncover and turn up heat to evaporate some of the liquid.Serves 6 to 8.Imam BayaldiPreheat oven to 350 degrees.Add a large potato cut in chunks, some sliced mushrooms if you wish, and a cup of hot water or stock.Instead of simmering on the stove, bake in a covered dish for 45 minutes, and you will have what the Greeks and Turks call Imam Bayaldi.GvetchInclude not only potato chunks and sliced mushrooms, but also carrots sliced in rounds and the juice of 1 lemon.Use only 2 T. of water instead of a whole cup and bake as for Imam Bayaldi.The result is a dish known in Israel and other Middle Eastern countries as Gvetch.from "Laurel's Kitchen, A Handbook for Vegetarian Cookery and Nutrition"Note: With the Ratatouille, I serve garlic toast, or French bread, and offer shredded mozzarella to put on the top of the steaming bowls of thick vegetable soup. You could also offer shredded Parmesan.With the Imam Bayaldi, I serve pita breads, and offer shredded mozzarella or feta cheese to put on top.With the Gvetch, pitas again, with shredded mozzarella, or Parmesan.These recipes are guides, not cast in stone.I have varied most of them and still had success.The first is supposed to be a thick vegetable soup, and the other two are oven-baked vegetable stews.I have usually simmered for a longer time than in the recipe.These reheat well, too.I have substituted canned tomatoes, left out some ingredients, and played about with the seasonings.It has always been okay.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Lexi,The recipes look wonderful and I will indeed try them. How thoughtful of you, thanks so much!







I saw a book on soup recipes that I picked up the other day. Winter is coming and it had a lot of veggie soups in it. Squash, beet, etc. Mmmm. Now where to start?Thank you, you are so sweet!


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Gret,You're welcome.I think that you could also slip in a little bit of cooked lentils to boost the nutrition in these, if you like.I will be trying that in the near future.Winter is a great time for thick and satisfying winter vegetable stews and soups.







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

I tried a new product for Sunday dinner tonight.I'm really pleased with it.It's called "Smart Cutlets, salisbury steak, made by Lightlife".I made up mashed potatoes with natural flavour soy milk and very little margerine, and steamed carrots with this. The potatoes were okay, and there was a little "gravy" with the cutlet product.Dessert was canned cubed peaches and mandarin orange slices with banana slices.No problems happened after eating this.This was a no-meat, no-dairy dinner that resembled a regular-type Sunday dinner.I'm having company for dinner tomorrow and I've made up a huge pot of vegetable macaroni soup, and we will have homemade rice pudding made with soy milk for dessert. Lots of cinnamon on the pudding because I love the taste and the smell while it's cooking!Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

LexiI am so pleased that you are finding things that you can eat.







I hope it keeps up and tum behaves for you







I will have to try some of the soy products cos they sound great. We went out on Saturday for an Italian meal and I have mushrooms stuffed with breadcrumbs and herbs. No garlic bread and no cream dessert. However, I did enjoy getting out and not having to come home early in pain or running !Take CareEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,Good going on the dinner outing on Saturday! Italian can be so difficult for those of us with IBS D with GERD!All that tomato sauce and olive oil!I have been experimenting with alternative protein sources since I have radically cut down on meat, dairy and egg consumption.The soy-based cutlet product I had was quite inexpensive, and came in a boil-in-the-bag pouch.It was convenient, and would be a good choice for someone cooking a meat-based meal for a family.When I was a vegetarian before, I could use legumes for one of my protein sources, but I have been a bit reluctant because of the well-known side effects of eating beans.I have read that small amounts are okay, if you whizz them in a blender first, but I think I may try with lentils first.Lentils cook up quickly, and I can cook them into a sludge easily.Things have been fairly good for me the last few days.I am thinking of trying to get out soon and do a little shopping for the holidays.What a wonderful and NORMAL activity to be thinking about!







I hope you are feeling a little better, em.







Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Thanx Lexi  I am feeling alittle better. I am so pleased that you are planning a shopping trip







that is such good news. You must be so proud of yourself and what an achievement.I hope it continues to get better for you and you tum behaves







Take CareEm


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Lexi you might want to soak the beans overnight with some baking soda and drain all the water the next day if beans are a problem.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

To em and bonniei,Thank you for the support and suggestions.The support and information I get from this bulletin board has made a very positive difference in my life!







I do live alone, and I had become quite socially isolated due to this illness.My family does not really understand, despite my attempts at explanations.The understanding that I get here is very valuable to me.I now feel that there is a chance that I can get this IBS somewhat under control, and that I can have more quality of life.Take care







. . . from Lexi


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Here in the South we really like our pinto beans. I just put mine in a small crock-pot, one of the very small ones (used for cheese dips and fondues), 1 cup dry beans and fill it up with water, add 2 boullion cubes and turn it on. I leave the house at 7:30 am and let it cook until 5:30 when I get home. No presoaking, nothing else. They seem to keep well for several days in the fridge. You can make a half cup or even less, dry, so you don't end up with as much. Husband and I both eat them daily, so amount this lasts us maybe 3 days in all. The gas problem comes from your system not being accustomed to eating gas-producing foods, so eat maybe a tablespoon per day at first, then up it to 2 tablespoons, and so on until your system gets used to it. If you get real gassy, back off and eat less. I'm very bad D, but I can eat a cup of pintos per day with no ill effects. I usually just dump them in with white rice, salt them and take it for lunch at work. Another tip about beans to reduce the gas is to cook them, freeze them, thaw and eat. The cooking lets them absorb water, then the freezing causes the water to expand and pops the molecules apart. Sort of like predigestion. When I gardened, I picked the pintos, navy, kidney or whatever beans before they dried completely, shelled them and froze them in ziploc bags right away. Same result. Pintos and cornbread from Heather's recipe book, yum! Even my coworkers beg for this cornbread recipe!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Lexi I am a G and D type. And I was a vegetarian. Before I discovered fructose was bad for me. Cutting out all vegetatrian stuff has got my D and G completely under control. So if you are a vegetarian and have D fructose intolerance is something really to be looked at. However you say Heather's diet is working wonders for you andf I am clueless about it so perhaps you should stick to what works.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Lexi  I feel the same in the way that everyone here understands what we go through. I do have a supportive Hubby and Family but they do not really grasp how much of a problem or pain that we have to manage.I hope it continues to get better for you. You are a lovely, caring, considerate, kind person who deserves to live your life and be happy.Em


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,Thank you for the encouragement.







It means a lot to me.I hope that you have been feeling a bit better these past few days.Migraines and IBS sounds like a horrid combination!Take care of yourself  . . . from Lexi.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

To all who replied with suggestions:Your replies are appreciated greatly.







I am not fructose-intolerant, but it is good to be aware of that.I did eat legumes a lot when I was a vegetarian before, but I wasn't sure how they would affect someone with IBS.Now, I think I will slowly introduce them back into my food plans, just the way I did when I stopped eating meat before.Looking forward to meatless chili and cornbread!Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiNot too bad. Head has eased and tum has taken over ! Cant win !.I am so glad that things continue to improve for you. You go girl !


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,Sending positive thoughts your way







I have bought yeast, and I already have soy "pepperoni" and soy "mozzarella" so I think I will try the pizza experiment this weekend.A meatless, dairyless pizza will be a challenge.It also has to be okay for GERD sufferers like you and me.I will post the recipe for the dough and sauce and toppings, if I get to it this weekend.Thank you again for the encouragement, and I do hope that things get better for you soon!Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Thanx LexiAny ideas would be appreciated as I do miss having decent food !I am so pleased that things are on the up for you. Thank you for your kind words.HugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Yesterday I got a call from a friend thanking me for the soup that I gave to him.I landed up with a LOT of soup this week, as my Monday dinner guest cancelled at the last minute, so I gave some away.The friend who called is a single male who usually lives on hamburgers and fries, but he loved my vegetarian vegetable soup.I thought I would post the method for the soup:VEGETARIAN VEGETABLE SOUP(cheap and easy, keeps well.)I make mine in a Dutch oven, but a good-sized soup pot would work.1 coarsely chopped onion3 or 4 stalks celery with tops, coarsely chopped3 or 4 carrots, pared and thinly slicedSaute onion in 1 teaspoon olive oil (or other cooking oil). If you use medium heat, it takes longer, but you can use less oil.Add celery.Add carrots and saute them also.Add enough water to come halfway up the sides of the pot.Add some seasonings; salt and coarse grind pepper, maybe a dash of Worchestershire sauce, and parsley. You can add a bay leaf too, if you are not making the minestrone variation.Simmer soup on low for a long time, a few hours at least.Make sure carrots are mostly cooked.Soup may be cooled and placed in fridge overnight at this point.About 1 hour before serving:Add in other vegetables.If you are using frozen peas, allow a little longer for cooking.Canned peas should be added at the last because you don't want them to go right into mush.Other vegetables could include small amounts of green beans, yellow beans, kernal corn.Add a little water if necessary.1 19 fl. oz. (540 ml.) Diced Tomatoes1 can single serving size (340 ml.) V8 juice(V8 is a vegetable cocktail juice that has tomato paste, and juice of carrots, celery, beets, parsley, lettuce, watercress, spinach, salt and seasonings. No preservatives, no sugar.)Add tomatoes and V8 juice to soup.Adjust for seasonings, if necessary.Just before serving, I add a cup or two of precooked macaroni or other pasta to each bowl so that the mixture resmbles a stew.Adding the precooked pasta later keeps it from getting soggy in the soup.You cook use many different kinds of precooked pasta, or rice, or leftover potatoes.You could throw in a few lentils while cooking the base soup before adding the tomatoes.Minestrone variation:After adding in the tomatoes, add in about 1/2 can red or white kidney beans, and season appropriately; Italian type seasoning, or a dash of oregano and a smaller amount of basil.For non-vegans, minestrone can be served with a topping of Parmesan cheese.Crusty white Italian bread or crusty white French bread is a good accompaniment to this.This soup keeps well for a week in the fridge and freezes okay, too.I keep the precooked pasta in a separate container in the fridge.This is a good way to use up small bits of leftover veggies and pasta.Since I do not digest raw veggies well, soup is a great way for me to eat them.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Thanx for that Lexi, I have printed it off to try.Hope you are well.Em


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Since I have been trying Heather's diet,I have more good days than bad.I am able to leave the house occasionally for short periods of time.I still experience a lot of fatigue, but I can sleep peacefully most nights.I see this as a great improvement!







Before trying Heather's diet, I had D and sometimes vomiting for 2 years RUNNING!I had problems off and for 8 years before that.There seemed to be nothing that could be done, as I had been seeing doctors all along.I thought I would pass along a few cooking ideas.If you try the vegetarian vegetable soup, and the tomatoes bother you because of GERD, you can probably leave out either the tomatoes OR the tomato juice cocktail.You have to use one or the other at the least, because it makes the stock for the soup.I usually make my oven-baked rice pudding with this, as it provides some extra protein, and can be started and left on its own for a while.Then you have the soup simmering, and the pudding baking, and you can go about your business to do laundry or whatever.I will post the original recipe first, then my adaption of it.RICE PUDDINGServes 6275 degrees oven heat2-2 1/2 hoursPreheat oven to 275 degrees.Combine in buttered baking dish:4 cups milk, scalded1/3 cup rice1/3 cup sugar1/4 teaspoon saltdash nutmeg, cinnamon, or dried orange peelBake 2-2 1/2 hours, until rice is tender and milk is creamy.Stir occasionally during first half of baking time.Pudding thickens as it cools.Serve warm or cold.Option:One-half hour before removing from oven, add 1/3 cup raisins.From the "More-with-Less Cookbook"By Doris Janzen LongacreMY ADAPTIONS:I use cooking spray to coat the baking dish.I use short grain white rice.I use Soy Milk, natural flavour.I use about 1 Tablespoon of cinnamon, because I love cinnamon, and a dash of nutmeg.Before removing from oven, I put in about 1/3 cup good quality sultana raisins.The original recipe is reduced for sugar, salt and fat already, so do not reduce further.I found that the soy milk made a creamier rice pudding, but it might need a little more sugar to taste right.I hope that you are feeling better, em.







Take care  . . . from Lexi.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Thanx Lexi  That sounds scrummy ! I will have to try it. Having a bad day at mo (running every 1/2 since 5am this morn







) Once I am back to alittle easier I will try it.I do have Heather Recipe Book and have tried acouple of them. Hope all is good with you. Take careHugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,Sending some good thoughts your way:







((( em )))







I have Heather's recipe book, but I haven't tried any recipes from it as yet.I am trying to adapt my own low-cost recipes, and learning the techniques from Heather's books helps to do this.Which recipes of Heather's did you try?How did you like them?Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Thanx Lexi  I am back to normal ish now, I had a bad two days. I had taken milk of magnesium cos I hadnt been for two weeks but then paid the price







I have never been C before it was very strange. At least with D I know where I am. Anyway all over with now.I hope you are doing ok ? Tum is behaving







Out of Heathers book I have done the :Brown Sugar Banana Bread with skimmed milk.Portobello Mushrooms on Bruschetta but without the tomatoes as they dont like tum. (I do eat alot of mushrooms and make my own pate as they dont seem to annoy tum).Steamed Sweet Potatoes with Miso dressing ( I love Miso in soups with Mushrooms as it gives a nice broth, Living in london we have a lot of Asian shops which I love looking around and trying)Sweet Cardomom and Currant Indian Rice (Yummy as I do miss my Indian curries)Simple Herb Baked Chicken Breasts that I did with Anna Potatoes with Rosemary & Garlic olive oil instead of butter (Potaotes sliced thinly, place in layers in a dish, sprinkled with Olive oil and seasoning, layered up and baked with foil on for 30 mins and no foil for 30 - 40 mins) Hubby Loves this one.Linguine with Creamy wild Mushrooms, Spinach and Sherry sauce (I used white wine and only a splash)I have time during the day to potter in the kitchen more and I do love cooking even though some of it I cant eat !Take CareHugsEmx


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,Thanks for your detailed reply. I'm glad to hear you're feeling a bit better.







About tomatoes: I thought I would mention that I do okay if they are canned, part of a soup, and they have been simmered for a long time.It somehow seems to cut down on the acidity.About curries: I love curry also. I am wondering if the problem is caused by the high-fat coconut milk, the high-fat cream, or the dairy yogurt?If those are the triggers, then maybe a mild curry would be okay. I have copied down the recipe names that you have tried, and I will include that list in my file folder for IBS meal ideas.Thank you for passing along that list.Please let me know if you have any further ideas for meal suggestions, as I am trying to re-learn my cooking routines.Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiI am not sure about the slow cooked tomato, I will have to try it. I can have Tomato sauce though ! Strange !







. As for the curries I have tried a Korma but can still get pain and acid reflux. I think its the coconut and fat content but not 100% sure on that one.More recipes I do and have had no probs with are:Cold Pasta Salad :Cooked PastaRoasted PeppersPeas and SweetcornAll mixed together with a Tomato Sauce and Salad cream equal qty. It is served cold.Miso Soup with Tofuried Mushrooms, Firm Tofu and Miso soup in sachet's, Spring Onions.Soak Mushrooms for 20 mins and keep liquear, Add Tofu and simmer in liquear (Mushroom stock)Meanwhile make the Miso then addit to the Liquear and Tofu. Simmer for 5 mins. Have some spring onions if a bowl and pour over broth. Mushroom Pate:10g Dried Porcini Mushrooms. 450g Fresh Mushrooms1 large leek1/4 whole Nutmeg, good glup of Olive Oil (mine is enfused with Garlic) 2 Tablesp Balsamic Vinegar (With it slow cooked the vinegar is ok)Porcini Mush in bowl, soak 20 mins. Heat oil in a pan, stir in fine chop leek and simmer 5 mins, Strain Porchini keep liquear, chop and add to pan,chop and add rest of mushrooms, add balsamic and season. Add nutmeg,then simmer 30 to 40 mins until the liquid has evaporated, let cool then can jar up in sterlised jars and freeze for upto 2 months I have done it. Or you can reduce cooking time and add the pate to pasta as a pasta sauce.I can't do cream but have made it for a dinner party with cream added as a pasta sauce, I had it with veg stock.Hope theses have given you some more ideasHugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,Thank you for those recipes and ideas.I have printed them to add to my file.About the tomatoes:It is good that you can have tomato sauce.I still plan on working up a idea for a pizza.This pizza will have no dairy, and no meat.I cannot imagine it without tomato sauce as well!







IBS and GERD make for a challenging time of it when cooking.







I appreciate any ideas that you are able to share with me.I hope you are keeping well.  Take care







. . . from Lexi.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,How have you been lately?I miss our on-going silly story in The Meeting Place.I thought I would tell you about a good thing that happened last Thursday.I had an appointment with my GP, and he asked me if I had lost weight.I told him it was probably just that the bloating has gone down, along with the swelling in my face, feet and hands.He said that my face seemed skinnier, and that it looked like I had lost weight through the body.Now all I have to do is get rid of the permanent dark circles under my eyes!Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi. That is such good news about your bloating being easier. I am so pleased you are managing to get it all alittle under control, that is half the battle !.







It is so hard for us to find foods that both our IBS and GERD will cope with, As what is ok for one is not ok for the other. I was up till 4am this morning cos I had Pasta with Ricotta Cheese in it !







My own fault but I couldnt resist. That will teach me !Migraines have eased alittle though I am still getting them







I am still waiting for scans.I do miss the silly story too, I was letting my imagination run







I will have a think at what else I do for food that doesnt effect me. It is so good we can share idea's, it's nice to have someone who understands.







Take Care, Hope you had a good weekend.Em


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,Glad to hear the migraines have eased up a bit.When is it that you have your scan done?I am doing no badly at all this weekend.I was in rough shape wednesday night and Thursday, but I think it was nerves about seeing the doctor.I feel okay now.Saturday night is usually pasta night for me.Groceries are a little low, as I need to do a shopping trip.I had creamed peas and mushrooms on pasta.Boring, but it didn't make me sick.Tonight I am going to try to make a meatless "meatloaf" for Sunday dinner.I have some of that textured vegetable protein product, and I will wing it for the meatloaf.I am the only one who has to eat this experiment, so I feel free to be adventurous!I hope that your tum recovers soon, em.







Take care  . . . from Lexi.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Lexi,Firstly I was thinking as this might be a long post maybe we could start emailing eachother instead, let me know.I don't knw when I am having my scan yet as I haven't heard from the Hospital. Being London waiting lists are a long time !I am sorry you had a rough couple of days with nerves. Isn't it weird the way out emotions can play such a big part in our symptoms. I love mushrooms, I make Mushroom Risotto alot a lot and mushrooms on toast. How did your meatloaf go ? Was it nice ?Tum is ok now ! I have had a sleepless weekend due to Hubby's snoring ! so I am tired but fine.I hope your tum is ok.Take CareEmx


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hope all is ok ? Tum is alittle crampy today but nothing that is too bad ! Oh the joys !. Tonight I am doing one of my fav dinners. Meatballs with Soy Mince and Spagetti. I was also naughty and brought a French Stick this morning to have with it ! I may pay tomorrow but I will enjoy it tonight.Take CareEmx


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,The meat loaf was a little strange.It looked okay and tasted okay, but the texture was a little off.I used egg white instead of a whole egg to bind the ingredients, and it somehow turned out a little "gummy".Didn't slice well the next day for cold sandwiches, but I finished it off anyways.I think next time I use the testured soy protein for a meatloaf I will bind it with a whole egg, instead.I got my big grocery shopping done today.I bought more of those pre-made soy "meatballs" because I have tried them before and liked them, and they were on sale.I found a new product at the store today.It's a type of preseasoned tofu that can be crumbled into pasta.The one I bought has Italian seasoning.I also bought some soy "ice cream" in a butterscotch flavour. Yummy looking!Feel free to Email me, em.I can't get PM's because my profile setting got deleted, but please feel free to Email me. I am happy that we can share ideas about how to cope.







Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

HiSorry that your meatloaf didnt work out well. It's good to try though and sometimes it works and sometimes doesnt. Poor Hubby had been my guinea pig on a number of occasions !








I will email you tomorrow and then we can have a natter.  I would like to hear how the crumbly tofu is, it sounds very nice.I am in pain at the moment. Its my ouwn fault. I did my meatballs and spagetti and thought I would try a sieved tomatoe sauce which I had cooked with Onions, Garlic, Celery and Roasted peppers. I had it simmering for 3 hours. It tasted lovely but now its getting its own back.I wish the pain killers would kick in







Anyway Take Care of yourselfEm


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Sweet Garlic Butternut :2 butternut squash or other dense, sweet-fleshed squash8 garlic cloves, unpeeled8 tsp olive oilsalt and freshly ground pepperPreheat the oven to 240ï¿½C/gas 9. Slice each squash in half from stem to base. Scoop the seeds out with a spoon and lay the squash on a baking sheet, skin side down. Place two whole cloves of garlic in each squash cavity. In each half, pour two teaspoons of olive oil over the garlic and, using a pastry brush, paint the oil all over the surface of the flesh. Season with salt and pepper. Bake for 30-40 minutes, until tender and lightly browned around the edges. The flesh around the cavity will have taken on a delicate garlic flavour. The garlic itself will be soft and mild. Eat the garlic as it is or mash with a pinch of coarse salt and spread on bread. Spicy potatoes:250g new potatoes1 red onion, chopped50g black olives4 tbsp chilli olive oil100 g soy mozzerellaSet the oven to 200ï¿½C/gas 6. Cut the new potatoes into bite sized chunks and put them into a roasting pan. Scatter with the red onion. Addblack olives.drizzle with the chilli olive oilMix everything together and bake for 50 minutes. Sprinkle on the soy mozzerella, and mix it in. Cook for a further 10 minutes and then serve immediately.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Pumpkin & Sweet Potatoe Soup:25g butter1 large onion, chopped1kg pumpkin, peeled and roughly chopped into even-sized chunks450g sweet potatoes, roughly chopped into even-sized chunks 2 tsp ground coriander (optional)1.5 litres vegetable stockfreshly ground pepperIn a large saucepan, heat the butter. Once melted, add in the onion and cook for 5 minutes. Add in the pumpkin, sweet potato and coriander, if using, mix well and fry for 1 minute. Add the stock and season with freshly ground pepper. Bring to the boil and simmer for approximately 15 minutes, until the vegetables are tender. Transfer the soup to a food processor or blender and blend until smooth. Ladle into small soup bowls or serve in a scooped-out pumpkin shell. I did this for a dinner party once and everyone loved it. Even Hubby who is a true meat eater !Mushroom Soup : 500g mixed wild mushrooms4 tbsp olive oil1 onion, finely chopped1 litre vegetable stock1 medium-sized potato, peeled and roughly choppedsalt and freshly ground peppercrostini, to serveWipe the mushrooms with a lightly damp cloth and chop into pieces. Heat the olive oil in a large, heavy-based saucepan and sweat the onion. Add in the mushrooms and fry, stirring often, for 5 minutes. Add in the stock, regenerated porcini and their soaking water, if using and the potato. Season with salt and freshly ground pepper. Bring to the boil and simmer gently for about 20 minutes. Remove from the heat and allow to cool. Using a mouli or blender, blend the soup until smooth. Return to the pan and gently heat through. Serve immediately with crostini. I use 500g cultivated mushrooms plus 25g dried porcini soaked for 15 minutes in lukewarm water, as I do with the Pate and Risotto. As you can tell I do love Mushrooms and kind of live off them ! ! Hubby says I will come back as one


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,Thanks for the recipes.I love mushrooms, too!







I got your Email this morning, and I have Emailed you back.Now you should have my Email address, if all went well.Things are a little strange what with my Profiles link being deleted.Let me know here or at the Meeting Place, if you did not get my response.Get well soon, too bad about the tomato sauce; it looks like it just won't be okay for you no matter what.I can get away with small amounts of tomatoes and tomato sauce IF they are well-cooked.Three hours is plenty of time, so it seems that it just is one of those things.Take care of yourself  from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I am not great with Nuts but this seems ok.Almond Bread: 500g white flour15g salt60g sugar80g ground almonds40g butter30g fresh yeast300ml water or milk120g flaked almondsMix the flour, salt, sugar, ground almonds, butter and yeast together in a large bowl. Add in the water and mix together for 2 minutes, forming a sticky dough. Tip the dough out of the bowl onto a lightly floured surface. Knead with your hands until the dough becomes soft and pliable, around 3-5 minutes. Return the dough back in the bowl and leave to rise for 1 hour. Bring the dough out and mix in half of the flaked almonds. Flatten the dough down into an oval shape, then roll up into a sausage and cover the outside of the dough with the remaining flaked almonds. Place the almond dough inside a large loaf tin and leave to rise for a further hour. Preheat the oven to 220ï¿½C/gas 7. Bake the almond bread for 20-25 minutes until risen and golden. Remove from the oven, cool on a wire rack and serve.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Courgette Bread :500g strong white flour15g salt20g fresh yeastsplash of olive oil280ml water200g courgettes, gratedvegetable oil, for shallow-fryingPlace the flour, salt, yeast, olive oil and water in a large mixing bowl. Mix together thoroughly until you have a soft dough. Knead the dough for 3 minutes on a lightly floured work surface. Return the dough to the bowl and set aside to rest for 30 minutes. Add the courgette to the bowl and mix in well. Divide the dough into 100g balls. Using a rolling pin roll out each dough ball into a circle, roughly 25cm across. Heat the oil for shallow-frying in a heavy-based frying pan. Fry the naan breads one at time, allowing 2 minutes on each side. Serve the freshly fried naan bread at once.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiDidnt know whether you are ok with bread/yeasts but I do like breads, just alittle though and they are a great snackHugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,Thanks for the recipes.I will print them off.Breads are usually fine for me, if I avoid whole-grain bread.For people who don't know the word courgette; it means a zucchini squash, right?Take care, Luv . . . from Lexi.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Sorry Lexi, It is Zucchini







I forgot about our diff names







I can't do whole-grain either. Which is as shame as I love the taste but it kills me after.I find the basic breads are ok if tum is alittle dodge and you just feel like a little something.I can always eat toast and its a comfort with a fennel tea







Take CareEm


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Not tried these but they sounds nice: This is from fatfree.comChickpea Crunchies2 cups cooked chickpeas, drained well and blotted dry1/2 teaspoon each of the following seasonings:salt (if you used canned beans reduce or eliminate the salt)freshly ground black pepperground cuminground coriander1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F2. Toss the chickpeas with seasonings and spread on a nonstick baking sheet and bake for 30-40 minutes or until golden brown and crisp.Instant Fat Free Potato Chips:1 potato, thinly sliced (peel or don't peel)Spray a dinner plate with Pam. Place potato slices on platein a single row. Microwave on HIGH for 4 minutes. Turn slices over and continue to microwave on high another 3 to 5 minutes. Potatoes are done when they are lightly browned -if they aren't browned, they won't get crisp. This may take longer depending on your microwave's wattage but you will be safe with the initial 4 minutes of cooking. You need to watch them carefully after that. Now comes the hard part . Remove from plate and toss in a bowl with salt or seasoning of your choice and let cool! It is important to let themcool so they can crisp up.Basic Pizza Roll-up Dough2 c capacity/3 c capacity (use the same amts)1.5 tsp yeast, active dry3 c bread flour1.5 tsp salt.5 tsp granulated white sugar3/4 c plus 2 tbsp water3 tbsp extra virgin olive oil2 tbsp soy, rice or almond milk plain1 egg white beaten w/1 tbsp waterAdd ingredients, except for egg white in the order specified in your manual. Set bread machine on dough setting. At the end of the program, press clear/stop. To punch down, press start and let knead for 60 seconds. Press clear/stop again. Remove dough and let rest 5 min before handling.Hand Shaping Technique: Prepare filling of your choice. Preheat oven to 400. Lightly spray 13 x 9 x 1" baking pan w/veg oil or parchment paper. Generously sprinkle work surface with flour. Roll out dough into 16 x 12" rectangle. Make sure dough does not stick to work surface.Broccoli, Mushrooms, Onions, Spinach filling (use all 4 to = 1 lb)or any combination of above, chopped.Steam broccoli and cool to room temp.Saute Mushrooms, onions, spinach, chop.1/2 lb sliced soy provolone (or equivalent soy product)1/2 c shredded soy mozzarella2 cloves garlic1 tbsp soy parmesanseeds of your choiceLayer sliced cheese over prepared dough and cover evenly with prepared veggies. Sprinkle w/garlic and cheeses. Roll up as tightly as possible in jelly-roll fashion so that you will have a 16" long roll when completed. Pinch long seam closed as well as ends. Tuck ends under. Carefully place on prepared baking pan, seam side down. Brush top w/egg wash and sprinkle w/seeds. Price 6 times with a fork along the top and sides. Bake for 30-35 min or until golden brown. Let cool on wire rack 20 min before slicing.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

This is one of my favorites :Stuffed Peppers:.2L/2pt vegetable stock50g/2oz butter150g/5oz rice8 spring onions chopped6 shallots, finely chopped50ml/3 tbsp olive oil4 cloves minced garlic1 handful chopped parsleyï¿½cup thymesalt and freshly ground black pepper4/5 peppers (Roasted in Oven till soft)Bring the stock to boil. Melt the butter and fry the rice until the butter has been absorbed. Pour in the stock and cook until tender. Drain and refresh.Soften the spring onions, shallots and garlic in olive oil. Mix this with the rice, parsley, thyme, salt and pepper.Stuff the peppers, roast for another 7 - 15 mins depending. Until nice and bubbling and serve with salad.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Looking back it should have been a Recipe Thread







Shame their isnt one on here.Em


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,There IS a forum for recipes and food ideas, but people seldom go there because it is BELOW The Meeting Place.This thread has become long to print out, and I don't know how to get my computer to print out just one recipe.I will start a new thread, and I hope we can chat and swop recipes there.I think that some others have been reading this, and if it is of benefit to anyone, I would like to continue.Thanks for the new recipes.I would like to try the naan bread with a curry that I concoct.If I avoid dairy and high-fat ingredients, the spiciness may be okay.Still considering how to do the meatles, dairyless pizza idea!Take care, Luv . . . from Lexi.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Thanx LexiI didnt know about the recipe one, silly me. I think we should continue it as it could help others.Take CareLoveEmx


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,Yes, let's continue the converstion, but under a new thread here as this is getting long.What shall we call the new thread?Something like: Food for Thought and IBS? Or this: IBS Food Ideas?Or: IBS recipes and ideas? Take care, Luv . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I like the IBS Recipies & Ideas ?Sounds good to me hun.LoveEm


----------

